
George Orwell, “Politics and the English Language” (1946) - ryandamm
http://www.orwell.ru/library/essays/politics/english/e_polit/
======
angersock
Thought exercise: how much MBA-ese fails the rules posited at the end of the
essay? How flacid is a lot of marketing material for the enterprise?

------
ryandamm
Written two years before he published "1984", Orwell's piece is maybe more
relevant than ever. (cf.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10449660](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10449660))

